# Sunken Capped Brood Cells?



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

The cells inside the white circle appear to be sunken... in comparison to the cells inside the yellow circle.
I popped one of the "sunken" cells open and it was just a well-developed, pearl-white, healthy-looking, worker pupae.
Is it anything at all to worry about? I'd think not, but I was just wondering what experienced beekeepers have to say.
The rest of the hive is strong and healthy, and I include another pic below of a nicer frame of brood from that same hive. (yes, I can see the queen cell on the frame 
Thanks.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

It looks good to me from here.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

American Foulbrood is a disease associated with sunken caps, BUT there will most definitely NOT be pearly white healthy looking larvae under the sunken caps if they have AFB. IMO, it's something that I'd keep an eye on, but as of now with your description they don't have AFB.

FWIW, due to the spring that I've had, I am hyper sensitive to anything remotely indicative of AFB.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Ok, the cappings are definitely sunken, I just do not think there is anything wrong because, like I said, when I popped one of them open, there was an almost fully developed, white pupae sitting inside like normal.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Can happen if part of the comb is too close to the other comb. Could be a slight wiggle in the comb midrif, or the whole thing could have a bend in it.


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

Some bees feed their larvae abundantly, others don´t. Often that type of sunken cell caps are seen in colonies with big brood areas and it may be connected to a different strategy: more bees with shorter life. Bees which form a tight cluster and restrict their brood area usually have very nice round coverings. Phenomen might also be connected to shortage of food, especially pollen.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Juhani Lunden said:


> ...Phenomen might also be connected to shortage of food, especially pollen.


That's what I'm thinking. Shortage of feeding do to slowing flows on that round of brood. I don't see any cappings sunk so badly as to be a major problem in the pics shown. If you start seeing holes in the cappings, or drying/discoloured larva, that's when you should start worrying.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Juhani Lunden said:


> Phenomen might also be connected to shortage of food, especially pollen.


The bees have had frames flush with pollen for the past +20 days.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Oldtimer said:


> Can happen if part of the comb is too close to the other comb. Could be a slight wiggle in the comb midrif, or the whole thing could have a bend in it.


Yes, maybe the neighbor comb is built out a bit too far in those "sunken" areas.
Thanks.


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

m0dem said:


> Yes, maybe the neighbor comb is built out a bit too far in those "sunken" areas.
> Thanks.


Do you return frames on the same places where they were? I even watch out not to turn a single frame 180degrees. Then the beespace remains as they wanted all over the hive.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Juhani Lunden said:


> Do you return frames on the same places where they were? I even watch out not to turn a single frame 180degrees. Then the beespace remains as they wanted all over the hive.


I move frames around as "needed." Up down all around.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They look more like just shorter cells. Sunken means they USED to be convex and now are concave. Usually if that's due to dead larvae they are also pierced here and there and, especially in the case of AFB, often greasy looking.


----------

